# ترنيمة (حبيبى فتى مثل أرز لبنان) وترنيمة (يا مؤتى الأغانى)



## girgis (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسم الترنيمة الاوله / حبيبى فتى والترنيمة دى التراثية مش زى بتاعت زياد *

*وهى بتقول/ حبيبى فتى مثل ارز لبنان سقاه عمودا رخام بديع الجمال وحلو اللسان*

*المرنمين / فريق ينابيع التسبيح فريق الكنيسة الرسولية بوكالة البلح فى القاهرة*

*قائد الفريق / القس ماجد داود*

*ودلوقتى الرابط بتاع ترنيمة حبيبى فتى* :download:


http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink/2516965/.mp3


*اسم الترنيمة التانية / يامؤتى الاغانى وهى غانية عن التعريف طبعا* 

*المرنمين / فريق ينابيع التسبيح فريق الكنيسة الرسولية بوكالة البلح فى القاهرة*

*قائد الفريق / القس ماجد داود*

*ودلوقتى الرابط بتاع ترنيمة يامؤنى الاغانى* :download:


http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink/2517178/.mp3


*ربنا يبرككم ويفرحكم من خلال هذه الترانيم *


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اذا كنت تحب الترانيم القديمة اوى فى اتنين هنا ادخل*

_ميرسى كتيييير
تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اذا كنت تحب الترانيم القديمة اوى فى اتنين هنا ادخل*

مرسىىىىى على الترانيم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## بنت كلوج (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكن لينك يامؤتى الاغانى لالالالالالالالالا يعمل ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## elamer1000 (22 يوليو 2010)

*الف شكر ليك*


*+++*​


----------

